# Crunchies millipede picture thread



## Crunchie (Mar 13, 2005)

We dont get enough millipede pics on this forum so i thought i'd start this thread, will feature a different species each post! For now I will do the Tanzanian flat...


----------



## Crunchie (Mar 13, 2005)

African bronze (excuse lack of latin names)


----------



## Israel2004 (Mar 13, 2005)

Crunchie said:
			
		

> We dont get enough millipede pics on this forum...


So totally agree with you.
Love the Flat pedes


----------



## PapaRoacher (Mar 13, 2005)

My A. Gigas, Pugsley...


----------



## Milli-maniac (Mar 16, 2005)

*LoL*

I thought my sister was the only 1 who would ever attempt to name a millipede after harry potter characters my sis named 2 of my pedes Hagrid and Hagrina


----------



## PapaRoacher (Mar 16, 2005)

Milli-maniac said:
			
		

> I thought my sister was the only 1 who would ever attempt to name a millipede after harry potter characters my sis named 2 of my pedes Hagrid and Hagrina


Pugsley was the name of the Son from the Adams Family...


----------



## Crunchie (Mar 30, 2005)

Ghana flat


----------



## Crunchie (Mar 30, 2005)

"Pink legged"


----------



## Crunchie (Mar 30, 2005)

"Yellow faced"











I love this photo


----------



## dragonfly (Mar 30, 2005)

i have a yellow face millipede(Alloporus stylifer) but after living 2 months together with 3 redlegd millipede's (Epibolus pulchripes) the legs are turning red like the other species only the face stays yellow.
by the way nice pede's and pictures crunchie. :clap:


----------



## Crunchie (Mar 31, 2005)

Tanzanian red legged (Epibolus pulchripes)

Two females






Male and female






Female






Rather hard-core pede-porn!


----------



## Israel2004 (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice pictures Crunchie.

Witnessed some pede porn last night myself. Turned on the light in the bug/reptile room and found my AGB's were going at it  .


----------



## prang11 (Mar 31, 2005)

Very nice pictures.  

The Tanzanian red legged (Epibolus pulchripes) look awsome.


----------



## jonah (Mar 31, 2005)

you have some gorgeous animals.  i'm green with envy!


----------



## Crunchie (Jun 14, 2005)

African Olive Spirostreptidae sp


----------



## cacoseraph (Jun 14, 2005)

holy chrome crunch!

you've got some pretty bugs there!


----------



## Black Hawk (Jun 14, 2005)

i always love seeing ur milli's crunch   i'm still looking for some flats, if i start a collection they're the first thing going in it


----------



## Crunchie (Jun 14, 2005)

The flat millipedes look excellent but I can't pretend I've ever had any success with them. My first pair of Tanzanian flats I had for about 3 months before the female died, the male lived until about 4 weeks ago (bought last October).

I got another two female Tanzanian flats this Easter and they seem to be doing OK in the absense of a male, I think the trick is to provide rotten wood and leaf litter for them to eat but I could be wrong. :8o 

The Ghana flats you see pictured in the first page of this thread have all since died, they don't seem to do brilliantly.


----------



## Black Hawk (Jun 14, 2005)

that stinks, they're so cool. i might try my luck with the american flats. see if there is a difference....


----------



## Crunchie (Jun 14, 2005)

American flats are probably your best bet, I imagine you'd have access to whatever leaf litter/plants they would find naturally.


----------



## N!Nj4_M!k3 (Jun 14, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL MILLIPEDES!

I wish i could get some of those in my local area petshops.
keep up the great posts.


----------



## xBurntBytheSunx (Jun 15, 2005)

wow those are fantastic!


----------



## jdcarrel (Jun 15, 2005)

wow, that first pede looks great.


----------



## Black Hawk (Jun 15, 2005)

ya, i'll try the americans. maybe flats are reacting and dying to secretions of other millis in the tank :? . i wonder if they would do better seperated for other pedes?


----------



## xBurntBytheSunx (Jun 15, 2005)

where would you be able to get american flats at?


----------



## Black Hawk (Jun 15, 2005)

http://www.swiftinverts.com/
EDIT: these "Red Sided Millipede (Sigmoria aberrans)" and these "Orange Tip Millipede (P. crassicutis)"


----------



## NiGHTS (Jul 2, 2005)

Hey Crunchie, where do you get all of those great looking pedes?  It seems like ever since the USDA crackdown its been getting quite a bit harder to land interesting looking specimens, even online.


----------



## Crunchie (Jul 13, 2005)

Telodeinopus aoutii


----------



## Crunchie (Sep 13, 2005)

The holy grails have arrived!


----------



## thedreadedone (Sep 13, 2005)

i think you should put a picture of them in my millipede thread too, as some are mine


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 13, 2005)

Crunchie said:
			
		

> The holy grails have arrived!


they are beautiful... but are they art?


----------



## Ecilious (Sep 13, 2005)

> The holy grails have arrived!


Where did you get those?!?!

I know virginia cheeseman had some but I waited too long >_<.

bugsdirectuk has some coming in next month, I guess I better pre-order this time, prices are a bit steep, but that's what credit cards are for.


----------



## thedreadedone (Sep 13, 2005)

they were advertised on the BTS site, by someone wanting to reduce their collection
i wouldnt hold your breath for bugs direct getting them in


----------



## Crunchie (Sep 13, 2005)

thedreadedone said:
			
		

> i think you should put a picture of them in my millipede thread too, as some are mine


Ner!  

Feel free


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Sep 14, 2005)

Crunchie said:
			
		

> The holy grails have arrived!


Cool, I see you got the Madagascar fire millipedes! Set them up on well-decayed hardwood and they'll live many years at least.

I just found egg capsules in my fire millipede tank the day before yesterday!Many people and zoos have tried without success but I ran into a little trick that may be what stimulated capsule fomation. The capsules are larger than the largest frass, football shaped and rather thick-walled. The eggs are large, AGB size and brown yellow. I have a high quality pic with opened egg capsule, unopened capsule and egg, but am waiting for an article (will be a ways off). If nothing comes of it, I'll post the pic later.


----------



## Crunchie (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks for the info, the photos should be interesting though the egg capsules sound a lot like the Tanzanian red legged ones I have. Little perfect spheres with a fairly big egg in the middle heh. My fires are only juveniles at the minute but they were bred by someone who managed to get a pair a while ago. I emailed to ask if he had any left but alas only myself and 2 other lucky people got them as he had only 12.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Sep 14, 2005)

The fire millipede egg capsules are elongate --not perfectly round like many spiroobolids-- have thicker walls built of smaller particles and the eggs are smaller than Epibolus.


----------

